# NIK Software is offering their entire suite for $149



## ceeboy14 (Mar 26, 2013)

or, if you already own some of their software, a selected bunch are getting the whole suite for free. I've been using SEP2 for quite some time so I guess they thought I was a good candidate for the whole package...

Anyway, upon the download, I took an image I shot but didn't have any particular affinity toward and used every tool in their arsenal...Color Efex Pro2, Silver Efex Pro2, Viveza2, Dfine2, Sharpener Pro3, HDR Efex Pro2, and Color Efex Pro4.

It was fun and done without exploring any of their tutorials. The link to the "Deal," is: Nik Collection

The Nef original is on the left. It was a quick shot from my car window...just liked the No Parking sign and pylon position..


----------



## ceeboy14 (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, it's pretty gaudy, terribly oversharpened and kind of color whacked but I like that there are tons of efex filters to play with...whoohoo. Mostly I like that it was all free.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 26, 2013)

I highly recommend this bundle to anyone, speaking from personal experience with all the software.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Got my "free" suite last night... probably won't use much of it! I do love the Silver Efex though....


----------



## IceCanAm (Mar 26, 2013)

My friend tried the phase one for some time. and after the trial, he did not want to pay, so he uninstalled it and just by doing that many raw files he had in lightroom that time were destroyed.
We do link it to this program because he had nothing going on at his computer at that time.

It was weird because when looking at the raw files in library mode, they looked ok but in develop mode they were destroyed and after saving to jpeg to.
i can add a link to one of his damaged pic if that is ok by the rules here.

Just a warning if you decide to try and not buying, at least copy your raw files before uninstalling, it might happen to you to, who knows.


----------



## sm4him (Mar 26, 2013)

IceCanAm said:


> My friend tried the phase one for some time. and after the trial, he did not want to pay, so he uninstalled it and just by doing that many raw files he had in lightroom that time were destroyed.
> We do link it to this program because he had nothing going on at his computer at that time.
> 
> It was weird because when looking at the raw files in library mode, they looked ok but in develop mode they were destroyed and after saving to jpeg to.
> ...



Not that I'm gonna try it anyway--good deal or no, I don't have a spare $150 I can throw at a software package I don't truly need right now--BUT:

I'd never start working on a raw file if I didn't already have another backup copy or three anyway. 

Backup! Because if you don't, and disaster befalls you...well, there's NO "backing up" then!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 26, 2013)

*GOOGLE* is offering all that, the proud new owner of NIK.

Bow to GOOGLE and APPLE

Microsoft = zero


----------



## Derrel (Mar 26, 2013)

They FINALLY have the price down to a reasonable, affordable level. It was not too long ago that they were asking $199 for Viveza alone. I think the $149 price point seems eminently fair. Thank the Lord that Google has swallowed up yet another small developer that was trying to scalp its software for so many years.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## usayit (Mar 26, 2013)

I got it a while ago.  Like it....  except that it breaks the whole non-destructive editing workflow in LR.

btw... 15 day trial is available.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 26, 2013)

usayit said:


> I got it a while ago.  Like it....  except that *it breaks the whole non-destructive editing workflow in LR*.
> 
> btw... 15 day trial is available.



Seems there would be non-destructive options?

Can you work in LR, save the file as tiff, and then jack it up with NIK?  Or, does NIK not offer a "plug-in" for LR thats non-destructive?  Or perhaps export to PS5 or 6, use NIK too, then back into LR with the nondestrructive tiff?


----------



## usayit (Mar 26, 2013)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> Seems there would be non-destructive options?
> 
> Can you work in LR, save the file as tiff, and then jack it up with NIK?  Or, does NIK not offer a "plug-in" for LR thats non-destructive?  Or perhaps export to PS5 or 6, use NIK too, then back into LR with the nondestrructive tiff?



No non-destructive workflow with NIK in LR.... it works off tiff and produces a new file each iteration.   Nik software plugins for PS is different.... they support ACR.


----------



## ann (Mar 26, 2013)

Phase one is not in that bundle, and infact not sure that is a Nik product.

I have their software and use it and am very happy with their products; however, Topaz labs has great software and upgrades are always free and not as pricey. Perhaps Derrel makes a good  point they are dropping the price to be more in line with other plugins.


----------



## LouR (Mar 27, 2013)

Love my Topaz!
There's nothing on the Nik offer, but anyone know that if you already have Nik plugins, the trial can become an upgrade? Or am I just dreaming....


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

LouR said:


> Love my Topaz!
> There's nothing on the Nik offer, but anyone know that if you already have Nik plugins, the trial can become an upgrade? Or am I just dreaming....



If I'm not mistaken I read if you already have ANY of the NIK package  the upgrade to ALL is free


----------



## TMC (Mar 27, 2013)

Any idea if this is a limited time price or is the new standard price.


----------



## MOREGONE (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

Are ALL the pieces of software separate? If I wanted to say Sharpen and image I just made BW do I have to then re-import/export to another Nik software or do they all integrate?

Thanks


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 27, 2013)

This might help some of you who are kicking around the idea of buying this. I see some things that aren't entirely accurate in this thread. Some people speaking without first hand experience with the products, it seems. 

I'll share my workflow that involves these plug-ins to shed light on how I use them:


I take 16 bit TIF's from Lightroom 4 and export them to Photoshop CS5. Remember, LR is non-destructive to RAW files, so the original RAW file is NEVER (and SHOULD NEVER) be modified.
In CS5, each adjustment I make (whether it's in Silver Efex, Color Efex, Viveza, Dfine, etc) gets created on a _new layer. _In other words, it is not *destructing the base layer*, nor is it destructing the RAW file in anyway.
Each adjustment creates a new layer
Save the PSD file. It's a big file. But at any time you can go back to any layer. Suppose you went amiss somewhere in your processing, just go back to that layer. It is completely "non-destructive".


Does it take a lot of hard drive space to do it this way? You betcha.

Nik boasts the premiere localized adjustment software. I use it all the time, mainly for landscapes & BW conversions. Silver Efex is one of the best BW conversion tools available. Viveza and color efex have a multitude of options for localized and global adjustments that are valuable to my workflow.


----------



## ann (Mar 27, 2013)

MOREGONE said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are ALL the pieces of software separate? If I wanted to say Sharpen and image I just made BW do I have to then re-import/export to another Nik software or do they all integrate?
> 
> Thanks




I own all of their software, and each is a separate program. You can use Color Efex for example, apply the effects and then open Sharpener Pro and do the same. You may consider this imported and exporting but it is very fast (at least with PSCs5) and seamless ; at least for me.


----------



## MOREGONE (Mar 27, 2013)

ann said:


> MOREGONE said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...



Thanks, thats what I was looking to know. I don't use PS, but rather LR and PSE
I imagine it will be the same process.

If I have time I will do the free trial tonight.


----------



## Deeger (Mar 27, 2013)

I am a stupid person, but help me understand what software like this offers that CS6 doesn't?


----------



## ann (Mar 27, 2013)

Ease of use for those who don't use PS enough to be fast and good .

PS will do anything that plug ins will do, it is a matter of experience, time and practice.

And your not stupid


----------



## ann (Mar 27, 2013)

MOREGONE said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > MOREGONE said:
> ...




Yes it will work in a similar manner


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 27, 2013)

Deeger said:


> I am a stupid person, but help me understand what software like this offers that CS6 doesn't?



"Plug-ins" and "actions" for PS make me much more efficient.  And thats not a stupid question


----------



## LouR (Mar 27, 2013)

ann said:


> Ease of use for those who don't use PS enough to be fast and good .
> 
> PS will do anything that plug ins will do, it is a matter of experience, time and practice.



Not too sure about that.  I've been working with Photoshop since '02 (5.0) and the advancement of plug-ins like Topaz and Nik seem to have surpassed most of what many combos of PS filters and adjustments and refining of those combos accomplishes.  And with Topaz, Nik, etc., there are myriad ways to manipulate, combine, fine-tune and blend that would just take so freakin' long in PS as to not be worth it.


----------



## Deeger (Mar 28, 2013)

LouR said:


> Not too sure about that.  I've been working with Photoshop since '02 (5.0) and the advancement of plug-ins like Topaz and Nik seem to have surpassed most of what many combos of PS filters and adjustments and refining of those combos accomplishes.  And with Topaz, Nik, etc., there are myriad ways to manipulate, combine, fine-tune and blend that would just take so freakin' long in PS as to not be worth it.



So basically one could spend $500+ on PS CS6. And still need to spend another $200 or so on plugins? Um ok.


----------



## usayit (Mar 28, 2013)

Or (at least for me) just get LR and Nik.   So much faster than PS and cheaper to.

I have had no need for PS since......


I you need PS.. fine but I laugh when people "have to have" it but barely even touch its capabilities above what LR is capable of.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

usayit said:


> Or (at least for me) just get LR and Nik.   So much faster than PS and cheaper to.
> 
> I have had no need for PS since......
> 
> ...



I haven't found a way to remove a telephone pole and wires  with LR?  Some of simple PS tools are priceless to me, but yeah 95% of my stuff stops with LR and plug-ins


----------



## usayit (Mar 28, 2013)

LR -> Develop -> Spot removal -> Clone/heal  


Also, you can do the same with Photoshop elements which is also much cheaper than CS6.  I will admit its easier in PS but it works just fine.  I think I jump into PS from LR less than 2%.  The biggest advantage of LR is working in layers but I'd say most people I've seen don't even know how or refuse to learn how to leverage their full potential.   

Now if you are really into photoshop (graphic artist and such) this doesn't apply to you... then again those people would have zero interest in filter plugins.


----------



## LouR (Mar 28, 2013)

Deeger said:


> LouR said:
> 
> 
> > Not too sure about that.  I've been working with Photoshop since '02 (5.0) and the advancement of plug-ins like Topaz and Nik seem to have surpassed most of what many combos of PS filters and adjustments and refining of those combos accomplishes.  And with Topaz, Nik, etc., there are myriad ways to manipulate, combine, fine-tune and blend that would just take so freakin' long in PS as to not be worth it.
> ...


Why would you spend $500?  I got the Topaz free because we used it at  work and the code is transferrable. It is a relatively cheap package to  begin with, well under $200 and all upgrades are free.  I got Nik from a  friend, most of my software as educational versions and my PS7 (which I  use for webpages) was also "borrowed" and is transferable.  I could  tell  you how I got CS5, but then I'd have to kill you.
Spend as much or as little as you want.  The end result is or should be what works for you in terms of design, workflow and end cost. 
Back story on the Topaz: I had been bugging my bosses for months to get it, bringing in my own Topaz Adjust ($30) from home eventually.  Boss man came to me one day with a dilemma:  He and an assistant were shooting a local high school graduation and the woman who had hired them (a member of the BoE whose husband was the principal or something), wanted to purchase her daughter's photo. Problem was the kid was a blur. After basic tweaks of Levels, Curves and Sharpen, I went into Topaz Adjust.  Boss man was so impressed, he got the Topaz Suite for about $169 and had everyone install it.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 31, 2013)

LouR said:


> Not too sure about that.  I've been working with Photoshop since '02 (5.0) and the advancement of plug-ins like Topaz and Nik seem to have surpassed most of what many combos of PS filters and adjustments and refining of those combos accomplishes.  And with Topaz, Nik, etc., there are myriad ways to manipulate, combine, fine-tune and blend that would just take so freakin' long in PS as to not be worth it.



This.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 31, 2013)

Deeger said:


> So basically one could spend $500+ on PS CS6. And still need to spend another $200 or so on plugins? Um ok.



Depends. You don't NEED to. But people don't NEED things that make life easier. You know, like microwaves and cell phones, but we sure enjoy them and are willing to pay for them.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 31, 2013)

usayit said:


> LR -> Develop -> Spot removal -> Clone/heal
> 
> Also, you can do the same with Photoshop elements which is also much cheaper than CS6.  I will admit its easier in PS but it works just fine.  I think I jump into PS from LR less than 2%.  The biggest advantage of LR is working in layers but I'd say most people I've seen don't even know how or refuse to learn how to leverage their full potential.
> 
> Now if you are really into photoshop (graphic artist and such) this doesn't apply to you... then again those people would have zero interest in filter plugins.



Eh. Lightroom is extremely limited in things beyond global and local adjustments. Big cloning jobs are tedious and often lack accuracy on the pixel level in LR. 

There are many things that cs5 does much much better on a pixel level than LR. Also, cs5 has layers and masks which are incredibly useful. 

Both have their place; utilizing the full strengths of both is ideal. IMO nik suite further enhances the cs5 experience.


----------



## usayit (Mar 31, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> Eh. Lightroom is extremely limited in things beyond global and local adjustments. Big cloning jobs are tedious and often lack accuracy on the pixel level in LR.
> 
> There are many things that cs5 does much much better on a pixel level than LR. Also, cs5 has layers and masks which are incredibly useful.
> 
> Both have their place; utilizing the full strengths of both is ideal. IMO nik suite further enhances the cs5 experience.



you take things out of context....  If you read the context fromwhich I was responding, you will know we are not in disagreement.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Mar 31, 2013)

usayit said:


> you take things out of context....  If you read the context fromwhich I was responding, you will know we are not in disagreement.



Gotcha! My bad.


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 1, 2013)

Incidentally... if anyone hasn't YET purchased this bundle, I happened to notice a post on CanonRumors that mentioned that if you use the coupon code "northlight" at the checkout, they take ANOTHER 15% off the price of the Nik bundle... bringing it down to about $126.

That deal expires on April 2.  

I had to do a quick double-take to make sure this wasn't an April fools day joke, but it turns out it is legit.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 1, 2013)

TCampbell said:


> Incidentally... if anyone hasn't YET purchased this bundle, I happened to notice a post on CanonRumors that mentioned that if you use the coupon code "northlight" at the checkout, they take ANOTHER 15% off the price of the Nik bundle... bringing it down to about $126.
> 
> That deal expires on April 2.
> 
> I had to do a quick double-take to make sure this wasn't an April fools day joke, but it turns out it is legit.



D*MN i keep telling myself I don't need these plug-ins


----------



## rawstatus (Apr 9, 2013)

Worth the $150.


----------



## grafiks (Apr 12, 2013)

Am I ever glad I ran across this post.  I recently installed the Silver Efex plugin and wanted it but didn't want to spend $199.  This makes it very well worth it!  Thanks for posting.


----------

